# heyy newbie here :D



## 17WithBumpyy

Heyy I'm 17 and I'm mum to Baileigh 3 and I'm 21 weeks pregnant with twin boys :D I'm engaged to their daddy and we've been together 5 years :D love to chat with fellow teen mummies and anyone who wants a nice chat :D xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi congrats on the pregnancy and welcome to the forum x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Thank you :) xx


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## erika112233

welcomee hunnyy:) im new here too so il chat lool :)


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Heyyy hunn and welcome to you :D xxx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Heyyy hunn and welcome to you :D xxx

aww tar bab :)
so how are ya?
x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Rough babe :L you? Xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Rough babe :L you? Xx

aww bless ya :(
when u due to have ya lil boys?


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Due them on the 31st of may :D really can't wait 

And thankyou :D xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Due them on the 31st of may :D really can't wait
> 
> And thankyou :D xx

aww wow i bet u cant :)
u have msn?
x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Sure do but hardly use it as I'm always on my blackberry :L


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Sure do but hardly use it as I'm always on my blackberry :L

oh rite haha 
well iv sent u a friends request chick:)
its nice tht ur still with ur man and going strong after having babies cos most ppl split thats y i feel lucky to have my man stick by me with our boys :)


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Yeahh I've just accepted :) 
Yeaa I knoo :) only tha decent guys stay around :D we got engaged on the 1/1/10 and getting married this october :D


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Yeahh I've just accepted :)
> Yeaa I knoo :) only tha decent guys stay around :D we got engaged on the 1/1/10 and getting married this october :D

aww how sweet :) congrats babe :)
and i know i guess some of us girls are just the lucky ones to have support off the babies daddy :)
me and my partner got engaged in 2008 :)
x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Awwwwwww :) yeahh I couldn't imagine my life any different :D


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Awwwwwww :) yeahh I couldn't imagine my life any different :D

and me :)
love ma boys to bits lol 
u have fb ?
x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Yeahh pm me for facebook name :) xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Yeahh pm me for facebook name :) xx

okaii dokii chick :)


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Ya watchin big fat gyspy wedding? Xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Ya watchin big fat gyspy wedding? Xx

is it bab, what channel?
x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Channel 4 babe and my facebook keeps freezing :/ xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Channel 4 babe and my facebook keeps freezing :/ xx

ty luvvi:) && ok chick well iv added ya anyway:)x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

That's alrightty :) just finished my college work :) xx


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> That's alrightty :) just finished my college work :) xx

aww what u studying chick? xx


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Public services babe but aint been in much cos of being so rough with my rather active boys :D


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Public services babe but aint been in much cos of being so rough with my rather active boys :D[/QUOTE
> awww bless yaa
> u gt a big bump like with carrying twins?
> x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Yeahh :D :/ I was a size 4/6 before I got pregnant and now my belly looks like there aint enough skin ta go around!


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Yeahh :D :/ I was a size 4/6 before I got pregnant and now my belly looks like there aint enough skin ta go around!

awww bless hahaa
i was like that though when i was preg, i was hugee lool, so can imagine the size u wud be carrying twins lol
aww bet ur excited to have all 3 boys 2geva:) woow twins wud be hard though 1 newborn is enuff lol


----------



## randomxx

hi and welcome to bnb x


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

With twins its a serious case of by one get one free :D


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Heyy and thankyou your due not long after me :) x


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> With twins its a serious case of by one get one free :D

hahaa awwww
can they tell if there identical yet?


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Yeahh there identical I'm an identical twin and usally the gene skips but not this time! :)


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Yeahh there identical I'm an identical twin and usally the gene skips but not this time! :)

awww woow:O thts cuteee..:)


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Yeahhh :D hope I can tell erm apart :D :L


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> Yeahhh :D hope I can tell erm apart :D :L

hahaaa,, they will play mind games wiv u 
naa u will be able to cos ur there mummy:)


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

My mum struggles haa! :) x


----------



## erika112233

17WithBumpyy said:


> My mum struggles haa! :) x

hhahaaaa aww 
ur boys will certainly have fun,,tut tut 
bless
ur fb workin yet?/
x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Thankyou :) x


----------



## leanne_h_89

Hello I'm new too, sorry to jump on your post but I don't have a clue how to make my own!
I know I'm useless! Any help appreciated :)


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

No probs hun and welcome :) well like qulick on forums select the ones/s ya want click on new thread and bam your very own post :D xxx


----------



## leanne_h_89

Thanks very much, just finally managed it! And I laugh at my Mam for being useless with PC's!
So excited to get going on here, so much to learn from everyone! Xx


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Haaa I'm a tech savy teen so glad to help :D


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------

